# Homelite Chinsaw Carb problems



## philgood0316 (Aug 13, 2009)

I have a homelite chainsaw 45cc and it seems to be having some carb issues but I cant find a breakdown of this carb or even a rebuild number does anyone have experiance with this model if so I could use your help and thank you in advance.


----------



## philgood0316 (Aug 13, 2009)

It is a Homelite timberman sorry i left that out.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Do you know the brand and model of the carburetor? The carburetors are usually marked with this information.


----------



## philgood0316 (Aug 13, 2009)

This is all I can come up with right now UP06737A

Thank You


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

does your saw have a yellow starter handle ?


----------



## philgood0316 (Aug 13, 2009)

yes and I found it, it is a Zama C1q bought a carb kit and it runs great.

Thanks,


----------

